# How many fertilised egg?



## karen81 (Jan 11, 2009)

Hi ladies... I had really trouble egg sharing story... As really hard to find a match and than I had cancell cycle due overstimulation . I end up this month finally with egg collection yesterday .... 17 eggs .... 9 for me.... We were ready for icsi but yesterday clinic told us we don't need any .... But we had a call today and only 3 egg has been fertilised.... I'm do scary now none will make it my transfer.... I'm so gutted...
I need some opinion please... 
Thank you ladies feel really down


----------



## Hoping2eggshare (Feb 6, 2013)

Hi Karen,
I had 9 eggs and 7 were injected out of the 7 only 4 fertilised... I am now pregnant with one embryo (fx'd it sticks) and I have two frosties- so only one didnt make it...
Even though I only had 4 they went to blast because they were high quality- just remember its not the quantity but its the quality...
I have everything crossed for you, good luck


----------



## karen81 (Jan 11, 2009)

Hi hoping!! I really hope at least one will make it....  At the moment feel really bad looks everything is difficult for me grrrr


----------



## karen81 (Jan 11, 2009)

Do they can tell you on day 2 about quality? My doct says at day 1 all embrio looks the same is only at that 3 u can see the difference??


----------

